# C&C Alarmstufe Rot Der Aufstend hängt sich auf



## -FA- (3. Juni 2010)

*C&C Alarmstufe Rot Der Aufstend hängt sich auf*

Hallo, ich habe da ein problem. nacdem ich mir eine basis gebaut habe (druch erobern anderer basen) hab ich mir eine basis erschaffen, die so große war die ein Viertel der Karte. Drum rum  ein verteidigungsring, sodass man auf der Übersichtskart rechts oben eine druchgehenden "Wall" erkennen konnte. Ich hatte sämtliche Spezialfähigkeiten udn an die 350 Einheiten. Dann hat sich das Spiel beim angreifen auf den gegner aufggehängt. Was ist da die Ursache für bzw. kann ich diese Aufhänger verhindern? Weil mein System mit Q950 und GTX280SLi  müsste ja eigentlich mit dem game schon fertig werden. oder?


----------



## Shiny49 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot Der Aufstend hängt sich auf*

wenn ich das spiel wär , würd ich mich auch aufhängen. 

Zu deinem Problem : Ich würde das nicht unterschätzen welche leistung gebraucht wird. Zudem nutzt C&C  glaubig alle Kerne. Denke die CPU bekommt 350 Einheiten + Gegner + Gebäude + Effekte nichtmehr alles berechnet.


----------



## mad-onion (5. August 2010)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot Der Aufstend hängt sich auf*

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht SLI zu deaktivieren?
Poste doch mal dein komplettes System..


----------



## iRaptor (5. August 2010)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot Der Aufstend hängt sich auf*



Shiny49 schrieb:


> wenn ich das spiel wär , würd ich mich auch aufhängen.
> 
> Zu deinem Problem : Ich würde das nicht unterschätzen welche leistung gebraucht wird. Zudem nutzt C&C  glaubig alle Kerne. Denke die CPU bekommt 350 Einheiten + Gegner + Gebäude + Effekte nichtmehr alles berechnet.



Das C&C ist so alt, das benutzt doch noch nicht mal einen Kern aus, 
zu der zeit hatte nicht jemand eine ahnung davon das wir bald alle einen Quadcore in unseren rechnern haben. 
Ja SLI mal ausschalten.

EDIT: Sorry habe es mit dem ganz alten C&C verwächselt


----------



## -FA- (8. August 2010)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot Der Aufstend hängt sich auf*

ich habs leichter geamcht. SLI abschalten hat ein teil behoben, der andere war weniger Einheiten zu bauen.


----------

